# Wut's up with all the east coast newbs?



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

No, snow-guns allowed them to discover snowboarding :laugh:

Peace out to everyone regardless of where they are snowboarding, but I have no love for east-coast "garbage mounds".

Hater's gonna Hate I guess.


----------

